

Show HN: StyleBootstrap, create unique Bootstrap design live - creatom
http://stylebootstrap.info/

======
redslazer
It works but it just feels cluttered and confusing.

~~~
imorsi214
This is true but I think the idea and functionality are great. So maybe with a
little cleanup I think it could be one of the better/more useful bootstrap
oriented sites that I've been seeing on here lately. At least from a
developer's perspective.

------
aoe
I like the idea of advertising yourself on the top of an app like this.

------
nc
I like this. A lot. It reminds me of Bret Victor's talk on being able to see
what you're changing in a design live (<http://vimeo.com/36579366>).

The UI could use some work though, it's cluttered.

------
TobiHeidi
I had the same idea the last days, but did not find the time to create it.
AWESOME u did it. Thanks and i wish u success with it. i am definatly going to
use it.

------
klaut
This is great! I was actually starting to build a similar tool to customize
bootstrap styles, but I think I'll just start to use this one :) Good work.

